

Farewell letter of Gabriel Garcia Marquez (hoax, but poignant) - ColinWright
http://www.prrb.ca/articles/issue08-marquez.html

======
miesvanderrobot
This is a very old hoax, and is not the work of Marquez. Your first clue is
that it was published in issue 8 of the review you linked to, in 2008. Here
are some others:

[http://www.themodernword.com/gabo/gabo_news.html#Anchor-4957...](http://www.themodernword.com/gabo/gabo_news.html#Anchor-49575)
[http://www.pinoyexchange.com/forums/showthread.php?t=27332&s...](http://www.pinoyexchange.com/forums/showthread.php?t=27332&s=9905330a49000fcc519da495beb56707&p=487592&viewfull=1#post487592)
[http://www.museumofhoaxes.com/marquez.html](http://www.museumofhoaxes.com/marquez.html)

~~~
ColinWright
Interesting. Does that decrease its value? Does it make the words less true?
Less useful?

Should we discard it all as a lie, and not try to find the truth within it?

~~~
miesvanderrobot
It does none of those things. It does, however, mean that this bit of text has
not earned the lavish attention it will surely receive today for being wrongly
attributed to someone whose body of work is poorly represented by it. Isn't
proper attribution the least bit of respect we can pay to an eminent author on
the occasion of his passing? Can we not do him the courtesy of remembering him
by his own words instead of those of an impostor?

~~~
ColinWright
I edited the title once, and have just gone to do so again, but have found
that even though it's inside the 2 hour limit, the "edit" link has gone.

